# National Gamete Donation Trust looking for donor trustees



## krissf (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there

The NGDT is the UK charity for recruiting egg, sperm and embryo donors. We're currently looking for a couple more donors who are interested in becoming trustees - the current trustees are a mix of donors and parents.

For more info please follow the link - it will tell you a bit more about it and say who you can contact to chat about it further: http://tinyurl.com/4u95po

Thanks

Kriss


----------

